# Many SWEET Fish Pictures (All Male Show Tank)



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

Hope everybody enjoys the pics. I have been in the hobby for four years and it has been a while since I have been on the forum, thought I would share how my fish have developed! Enjoy and please let me know what you think, THANKS :thumb:

Red Eureka









Nimbochromis Venustus









Red Empress









Ahli









Yellow Chin, most stunning fish in my tank, picture does not do him justice









Fossochromis Rostratus, hoping that it is a male and I know these guys take a while to mature and color up, especially without females. Does anybody have input on if they think this is a male?? Thanks!!









O. Lithobates, Z-Rock, starting to look real nice.









Placidochromis Electra









Mara Rocks Sulfurhead, another brute!









Stud, Copadichromis Borlei, fastest growing fish EVER!!!









Red Shoulder









Beautiful SOLID Yellow Lab









HUGE Red Zebra









Young Intermedius









Bad Picture of my Placidochromis Phenochiles. Now, he is full of sparkle, EVERYWHERE!









One of five large Syn. Multi's that I have swimming the tank, awesome to see them school!









Albino Taiwan









Maleri









Brute Blue Dolphin









OB Peacock









Fired up Red Top









Phsudotropheus Blue Dolphin


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice pictures and awesome tank. I am in the process of putting together my 180g all male tank. I cant wait till some of my juveniles color up.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Big Shout Out to Toledo Ohio!! dark S Side...

Nice pics Mike :thumb:

If you post more of your Rostratus, I can give you my opinion. Look up "growth of sand diver", I did a topic of my rostratus as they aged, with pics. How old is she/he? My alpha male was the only Rostratus out of 7 which survived to show some egg spotting like yours.


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW, an amazing variety of awesome fish! Many beautiful colors. Your red empress is spectacular, SO MUCH RED. Is that pseudotropheus blue dolphin an adult? How is his attitude?


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW very very nice!!!!!

Roger


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Great looking tank!


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

gorgeous fish! You should put some pics of the whole tank decorated and all.


----------



## slackline (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd like to see a whole tank shot as well. Very nice fish!


----------



## AaronAllan (Jan 8, 2010)

some of the best looking fish *** seen in a while. great job =D>


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That Fossochromis may be a male, faint trace of color... but just feels too uncomfortable to color up. Males don't always color up easily.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice selection, what size tank?


----------



## (Anthony) (Nov 26, 2009)

nice fish mate,
im setting up a 6 x 2 x 2 malawi tank and will have sort of the same fish you have, but more mbunas and stuff.
Your fish look really healthy. what size tank you got them in?

Cheers

Anthony,


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

slackline said:


> I'd like to see a whole tank shot as well. Very nice fish!


+1 opcorn:


----------



## whatupcichlids (Apr 12, 2010)

Hot fish  That Sulphur head is one nice fish.


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

noki said:


> That Fossochromis may be a male, faint trace of color... but just feels too uncomfortable to color up. Males don't always color up easily.


I hope you are right bud :thumb: I have discovered with male cichlids, if you give them enough time, they cannot help but color up :dancing:


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

TheBanker said:


> nice selection, what size tank?


125 Gallon


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

TheBanker said:


> nice selection, what size tank?


And more active than you can imagine! Aggression is almost zero and it is a fun tank to watch! :fish: :thumb:


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

(Anthony) said:


> nice fish mate,
> im setting up a 6 x 2 x 2 malawi tank and will have sort of the same fish you have, but more mbunas and stuff.
> Your fish look really healthy. what size tank you got them in?
> 
> ...


Anthony,

I would limit the mbunas, if any at all, that is where the aggression will come, except for yellow labs. Stick with male Haps and Peacocks :thumb:


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

BUMP FOR: 
SanDiegoCichlid619 (Haps and Peacocks are the way to go, good luck)
and 
GOOFBOY (nice specimens by the way)


----------



## SanDiegoCichlid619 (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree very nice fish. =D> Mine should be ready to go in a few days


----------

